# Where to find a crock-pot?



## Dina_M (Aug 26, 2010)

This may sound like an unusual question, but does anyone know where to find a small slow-cooker/crockpot? I have looked everywhere and the only one I found was in Corte Ingles, but it is huge. I am only looking for a small one... Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Crock pots don't seem to be terribly popular here in Europe. Just north of you, here in France, they have only recently (in the last year or so) appeared in the appliance stores (i.e. Darty, which I understand exists in Spain, too). But as you say, it's only the big ones.

I got my two small crock pots "the old fashioned way" - smuggled 'em back home with me on a trip from the US. (Yes, they are very heavy in your luggage and you have to pack them very carefully.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Dina_M (Aug 26, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Crock pots don't seem to be terribly popular here in Europe. Just north of you, here in France, they have only recently (in the last year or so) appeared in the appliance stores (i.e. Darty, which I understand exists in Spain, too). But as you say, it's only the big ones.
> 
> I got my two small crock pots "the old fashioned way" - smuggled 'em back home with me on a trip from the US. (Yes, they are very heavy in your luggage and you have to pack them very carefully.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


LOL.... I may just have to do that. They make life so much easier and you don't have to run a hot oven in 90+ degree heat....

Thanks


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Crock pots don't seem to be terribly popular here in Europe. Just north of you, here in France, they have only recently (in the last year or so) appeared in the appliance stores (i.e. Darty, which I understand exists in Spain, too). But as you say, it's only the big ones.
> 
> I got my two small crock pots "the old fashioned way" - smuggled 'em back home with me on a trip from the US. (Yes, they are very heavy in your luggage and you have to pack them very carefully.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Not popular??? [images of Easter, and a hugh goose being prepared for the pot ]
Try searching for slow cooker.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Not popular??? [images of Easter, and a hugh goose being prepared for the pot ]
> Try searching for slow cooker.


that's what I was thinking


on one particular cookery programme - Carlos something? - almost everything seems to be done in slow cooker or pressure cooker


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Crock pots don't seem to be terribly popular here in Europe. Just north of you, here in France, they have only recently (in the last year or so) appeared in the appliance stores (i.e. Darty, which I understand exists in Spain, too). But as you say, it's only the big ones.
> 
> I got my two small crock pots "the old fashioned way" - smuggled 'em back home with me on a trip from the US. (Yes, they are very heavy in your luggage and you have to pack them very carefully.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Is that a typo & you mean Crack Pot ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Not popular??? [images of Easter, and a hugh goose being prepared for the pot ]
> Try searching for slow cooker.


Like Dina said, though, the only slow cookers I've seen over here are the really big ones - the ones you can fit a whole goose or turkey into. My two from the US are a "standard" size one (just right for one chicken) and a little tiny one or two serving one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I suppose you could get a big one, cook a chicken or whatever and stick it in the fridge and use it over a few days?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I saw one once in Expert I think...
In fact I was thinking about getting one this year. I hate The Corte Ingles, but look at this...
Olla de cocción lenta - Kenwood - Compras OnLine
By the way, the translation I found was _*olla para cocción lenta*_. I think it's probably smth you have more chance of finding after the summer when they've packed all the fans away...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want it for meat or stews, a pressure cooker (_olla de presion_ or _olla express_) will give the same results in a fraction of the time and energy costs. You´d never think so because the temperature range is so different, but it works. No self-respecting _ama de casa_ in Spain is without one. Also brilliant for soups, making stock from bones, chickpeas, dried beans ...


----------

